# Helfrichi Firefish and yellow assessor??



## NovaRaven

This guy has been residing in my sump for MONTHS because it took me forever and a half to banish a sebae clownfish that absolutely ruled my 16g display.

Now that the sebae has been voted off the tank, the helfrichi has been out and about more, and wow he's an awesome looking fish:










Here's my question now. Now that my helfrichi is established in the tank, will adding a yellow assessor pose a problem? I hope not since now my helfrichi has become super established.

Thoughts??


----------



## Jiinx

no suggestions unfot that is a stunning fish


----------



## Bullet

I have a yellow assessor and he is a beautiful peaceful fish
Tons of personality 
Would be a great addition with a Helfrichi 
That's my dream stock lost for a nano 
I couldn't find my assessor at the LFS in GTA so I ordered mine from Reefsupplies.ca - they are out of Montreal but they have very healthy stock - highly Reccomended - overnight shipping 
Sam


----------



## NovaRaven

Bullet said:


> I have a yellow assessor and he is a beautiful peaceful fish
> Tons of personality
> Would be a great addition with a Helfrichi
> That's my dream stock lost for a nano
> I couldn't find my assessor at the LFS in GTA so I ordered mine from Reefsupplies.ca - they are out of Montreal but they have very healthy stock - highly Reccomended - overnight shipping
> Sam


Funny how you should mention reefsupplies because thats exactly where my assessor will be coming in from in T minus 48 hours


----------



## Bullet

NovaRaven said:


> Funny how you should mention reefsupplies because thats exactly where my assessor will be coming in from in T minus 48 hours


Wow very cool - you won't be disappointed !
They are very professional and I am very pleased with their service 
Very healthy livestock 
Good luck and give your assessor some nice little hiding places - mine likes to scoot into a little cave in live rock covered with plain green zoas 
Don't expect to see yours for a day or two


----------



## NovaRaven

Bullet said:


> Wow very cool - you won't be disappointed !
> They are very professional and I am very pleased with their service
> Very healthy livestock
> Good luck and give your assessor some nice little hiding places - mine likes to scoot into a little cave in live rock covered with plain green zoas
> Don't expect to see yours for a day or two


Ya theres tons of caves and little nooks and crannies for him to hide out in.. i just hope he doesnt hide out for too long. And I also hope that him and the helfrichi will play nicely


----------



## Bullet

You'll be good don't worry
Post some pics soon 

Apologies for hijacking the thread


----------



## NovaRaven

Thats ok. Good convo is always welcome!


----------



## Bullet

We are alll expecting an update on your new arrival please ...


----------



## NovaRaven

ETA on assessor is tmrw.. stay tuned for updates. I'll give u guys the play by play when it comes


----------



## NovaRaven

Quick update:

Delivery is stalled due to the Toronto snowfall. Delayed until Tuesday


----------



## Bullet

NovaRaven said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Delivery is stalled due to the Toronto snowfall. Delayed until Tuesday


Thanks for the update 
Better to be safe than sorry with such a beautiful fish


----------



## NovaRaven

Bullet said:


> Thanks for the update
> Better to be safe than sorry with such a beautiful fish


Thanks Bullet, I'll keep you posted.

Also while we're on here, do you mind posting a pic of your assessor? I want to see it and your tank if at all possible!  I need something to stare at until my assessor gets here.


----------



## matti2uude

Do you mind telling me what the shipping cost is? They have a fish I'd like to get.


----------



## NovaRaven

It'll depend on where u are, but for me the overnight shipping fee is $24.87


----------



## matti2uude

NovaRaven said:


> It'll depend on where u are, but for me the overnight shipping fee is $24.87


Thanks that's a really good price.


----------



## NovaRaven

Ya not too bad for overnight. If u live further from Montreal than me here in Toronto, then you might get a higher shipping price


----------



## Bullet

NovaRaven said:


> Thanks Bullet, I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Also while we're on here, do you mind posting a pic of your assessor? I want to see it and your tank if at all possible!  I need something to stare at until my assessor gets here.


Lol - I actually haven't taken a pic of him yet 

Lights out now but I will snap a pic tomorrow !


----------



## NovaRaven

Ok sounds good. Please post a pic when u can!


----------



## Bullet

Here's a very sorry picture of a beautiful fish 
I doubt that this will hold you over till yours arrives but believe me they are a beautiful, peaceful fish with a lot of personality ! 
Good choice


----------



## NovaRaven

I cant really tell but is he upside-down? If so, thats awesome!


----------



## Bullet

Not upside in that pathetic pic but yes he does swim upside down about 1/2 the time !
Quite a character


----------



## NovaRaven

My yellow assessor is in transit yay! ETA 24 hrs or so!


----------



## Bullet

Thanks for the update !!


----------



## NovaRaven

Yellow assessor is in a bag at home acclimating to my reef's temperature. How long should i keep the fish in the bag for?


----------



## notclear

15 mins or so if you are talking about bringing up the temperature as the tank.


----------



## NovaRaven

I wont be home for another 3-4 hours. Should i get someone at home to open the bag now? The fish has been in there now for 24+ hrs now


----------



## Bullet

Sorry just saw this posting 
Yes get that bag floated and opened asap 
I wouldn't drip acclimate - just add small qtys of your tank's water to the bag


----------



## NovaRaven

Ahhh dammit!

I think it's normal, but as soon as I dunked the assessor in my tank, he swam straight to the back of the tank and now I can't see him. 

I hope he doesn't hide for too long!


----------



## Bullet

Good news that he made the journey successfully !
That's step 1 !
Yes he/she will hide for a day or two and you might actually see it more with lower light conditions like first thing in the morning or in the evening until acclimatized - or at feeding time 
I started mine on brine or mysis shrimp but now he's on to mini pellets 
Good luck !


----------



## NovaRaven

Ok so I finally caught a glimpse of the guy. He's just hanging out now in a cave nipping at some rocks.

I'm just glad that I can see him alive and well in the tank. Stay tuned for pics


----------



## NovaRaven

Dammit. My assessor has white spots, mostly on his front fins. Should I just go ahead and isolate and medicate him, or ride this out??

Also his tail fin seems to have a bit of it gone, but he seems to be eating mysis shrimp well. 

What should I do??


----------



## Bullet

Hmm too bad 
Stress related ich perhaps 
Do the other tank mates have any spots ?
Is it just the fire fish and assessor in the tank ?

If he is eating that is great and will help his immune system 

I'd give it 48 hours before treatment - monitor and see if it passes thru 
If not, I would get him into a QT tank


----------



## NovaRaven

I've got 3 fish total in the tank. The assessor, helfrichi, and a lawnmower blenny. All are eating fine. Gonna start feeding garlic with mysis and see if that'll boost his immune system.

The other 2 by the way seem clean with no spots.


----------



## Bullet

NovaRaven said:


> I've got 3 fish total in the tank. The assessor, helfrichi, and a lawnmower blenny. All are eating fine. Gonna start feeding garlic with mysis and see if that'll boost his immune system.
> 
> The other 2 by the way seem clean with no spots.


Great tank mates and there shouldn't be stress 
Yes start the garlic and give it a couple of days - I've found that many times, fish can overcome it on their own. 
You can also temporarily drop salinity (hypo-salinity) to 1.019 - this allows fish to take in more oxygen. Keep in mind that corals, etc prefer 1.023 - 1.025 depending on what animals you have stocked in your tank. 
You also may want to add a cleaner shrimp in the future 
IF you need QT supplies, tank, etc, I can probably help 
Sorry to hear about this - keep us posted


----------



## NovaRaven

I actually have a cleaner shrimp, as well as a blood shrimp. They're great with all the fish.

Gonna start feeding twice a day with garlic to see if it will help with his energy level. I cant do too much of a salinity drop as I have a TON of coral in the tank. I have my QT tank set up and ready to go already.

I'll post things as they develop


----------



## fesso clown

YOu should catch that fish right now and get in in QT asap. You might get lucky and catch the ich parasites before they drop off the fish and infect your tank....

Totally sucks, good luck.


----------



## teemee

can you get the fish out and do a hyposaline dip?


----------



## NovaRaven

If i catch it, how long do i keep the fish in the hypo dip?


----------



## NovaRaven

fesso clown said:


> YOu should catch that fish right now and get in in QT asap. You might get lucky and catch the ich parasites before they drop off the fish and infect your tank....
> 
> Totally sucks, good luck.


Oh another note, capture is near impossible right now. With him being new to the tank, he's super scared. At the mere site of anything other than food that goes in the tank, he hides in his little bolt hole.

So ya, gonna have to weather this out with him in the tank


----------



## teemee

I've never tried it, but polyp lab that makes reef roids, makes something called medic, which is supposed to help with marine ich and velvet, among other things, and is supposedly invert safe. you might want to try that.


----------



## Bullet

Keep us posted and good luck !


----------



## NovaRaven

The assessor is out and about more after feeding it twice a day with mysis shrimp. 

So it LOOKS better, and becoming more active. The small white spots are all on the front fins. Is that typical for ich?


----------



## Bullet

Good news - keep going 
Yes, ich can be on fins


----------



## Bullet

Any news on the ich ?


----------



## NovaRaven

It LOOKS like its subsiding. The assessor is always super hungry and chases down bits of mysis shrimp very quickly.

The ich seems to be wearing down but that could just be my hopes and dreams speaking lol!

Stay tuned!


----------



## NovaRaven

Quick update. Yellow assessor looks ich free and is very frisky in the tank. I hope now that all 3 fish stay healthy so they dont get ich in the future. Stay tuned for pics!


----------



## Bullet

NovaRaven said:


> Quick update. Yellow assessor looks ich free and is very frisky in the tank. I hope now that all 3 fish stay healthy so they dont get ich in the future. Stay tuned for pics!


Great news - thanks for the update !
If you keep parameters stable and stress levels are low (ie: no introductions of new fish at this time), your fish friends should be ich free too. 
Keep up the good work !


----------



## NovaRaven

The thing is though that he's not as yellow as i expected him to be, mostly on his body. Is it maybe cuz he's still a young fish and that colours will develop as he ages?


----------



## Bullet

NovaRaven said:


> The thing is though that he's not as yellow as i expected him to be, mostly on his body. Is it maybe cuz he's still a young fish and that colours will develop as he ages?


Yeah I agree - more of a deep yellow color as opposed to "yellow tang yellow color"
If he stays still long enough, you will note the fine red color streak across his dorsal fin. 
Hey, you've come this far, but if you ever want to re-house him, I would be happy to buy him from you (cover all of your costs) and put him in my assessor tank !


----------



## NovaRaven

Ya i see the fine red streaks on his fin. It looks awesome. His torso/main body is kinda grey coloured but his fins are yellow for sure. Healthy eater though! I wonder how such big pieces of mysis shrimp can fit in his body!

I hope he colours up soon.


----------



## NovaRaven

Oh and forgot to mention thanks for the offer to re-house him. I'll keep it in mind but for now I'll keep him and see if I can grow him well


----------



## Bullet

NovaRaven said:


> Ya i see the fine red streaks on his fin. It looks awesome. His torso/main body is kinda grey coloured but his fins are yellow for sure. Healthy eater though! I wonder how such big pieces of mysis shrimp can fit in his body!
> 
> I hope he colours up soon.


Sounds like you've got a good feeding regime going 
He should color up nicely in a short time


----------



## NovaRaven

Quick update: Helfrichi firefish bit the dust!! Super bummed out! I could have picked out his illness sooner if he didnt just show me one side of his body. 

He would always have his right side against the front panel of the aquarium. And then one day I saw his left side - OMG it had fin rot. Too late to catch him. The next day, he was snail food. 

Can anyone recommend a good companion for a yellow assessor in a nano??

Thanks!


----------



## Bullet

OMG I'm sorry for your loss 
You did your best I'm sure but still sad and a pricey fish : ( 

I recently added a neon goby as a tank mate for my assessor 
The bright blue stripes of the goby go nicely with the yellow color of the assessor 
Both are peaceful fish and get along great !


----------



## teemee

too bad about your helfrichi - they're pretty - and pretty pricey...
how about a pair of pearly jawfish?
there lots of fun to watch... great characters...


----------



## Crayon

NovaRaven said:


> Can anyone recommend a good companion for a yellow assessor in a nano??
> 
> Thanks!


Canada Corals had some nano dart fish. Super small and super cool! They were an inch long or so.

How about a neon goby? Or a candy basselet? (Pacific, not the crazy price one).


----------



## teemee

Crayon said:


> Canada Corals had some nano dart fish. Super small and super cool! They were an inch long or so.
> 
> How about a neon goby? Or a candy basselet? (Pacific, not the crazy price one).


sorry to hijack - devastated i'm just finding out about these - another awesome schooling fish. more work - often you have to hatch bbs (I had them with my dwarf seahorses before) and short live span, but they're lots of fun. too bad CC only has 4 left - i'd love 20 of them...


----------



## NovaRaven

Nano dart fish?? Hmmm sounds intriguing, but it also sounds like they're hard to feed. How much are they?


----------



## Crayon

They weren't expensive, I want to say, like 19.00 each? But don't quote me. Yes, they will need nano food. They are out in the display fish for sale area, and I know they are working at getting them to eat. You will have to ask the staff what they are eating.


----------

